# Dog Training and Diet Questions



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

My GSD pup comes home soon, and I have been researching training and diet. I particularly like the Monks of New Skete books, and the breeder is recommending feeding the raw diet. Does anyone have experience with the diet, or have a training philosophy they really like? Dog is intended as an intimidating but not aggressive companion; she will get advanced obedience but no bite training. As such she will be my "Chief of Security"

She'll be big enough that just a hard stare will convince just about anyone not to mess with us . But I don't want to worry about her around innocent people. The breeder is socializing her and I'll step it up quite a bit when we get home. The Monks emphasize that early and continuous socialization teaches a dog to be smart about what situations are threats or not, which is what I really want. 

Any advice is appreciated. I can't wait to get her home!


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I worked and trained police dogs for numerous years. As far as training, I highly recommend the Koehler Method of Dog Training. William Koehler was one of the best and has written numerous books on the topic. regarding the raw meat diet, I do not recommend that for this breed as it lacks many of the important nutrients necessary to sustain a healthy diet. Good luck!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Funny! I have a big ole German Shepherd that everyone is afraid of. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body. He thinks everyone who comes to the house is there to see him. Just be a good pack leader or else the dog will take over. German Shepherds like to have a leader. However, if they don't have one, they will take over. LOL


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

"Just be a good pack leader or else the dog will take over. German Shepherds like to have a leader. " Yes, that I know! Your dog must be a great friend! I have had GSDs before as a kid, but never formally trained them. So I want to do it right with my new girl.

Havasu, I saw your partner before the edit. He was beautiful and I totally understand how you feel about him.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> My GSD pup comes home soon, and I have been researching training and diet. I particularly like the Monks of New Skete books, and the breeder is recommending feeding the raw diet. Does anyone have experience with the diet, or have a training philosophy they really like? Dog is intended as an intimidating but not aggressive companion; she will get advanced obedience but no bite training. As such she will be my "Chief of Security"
> 
> She'll be big enough that just a hard stare will convince just about anyone not to mess with us . But I don't want to worry about her around innocent people. The breeder is socializing her and I'll step it up quite a bit when we get home. The Monks emphasize that early and continuous socialization teaches a dog to be smart about what situations are threats or not, which is what I really want.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. I can't wait to get her home!


I'd say have as many people and especially kids around her as you can during the day for a few yrs. Make her think that at night the place is yours and hers. I haven't had a GS in many yrs and he was big,dopey, never barked, licked the pants right off everyone.Just his size kept the Avon lady and the Jehovahs away. I now have Labs who seem to know if even a snake is crawling across the yd. Everytime I let them out, I'll say they're here "or who is it and they'll about knock me over trying to get out, or if they're laying down sleeping like they do most of the time, I'll say who's here? and both of them are up and looking at the door within seconds and trying to hear something. I found that the GS seemed to like being alone here, but Labs like another dog around, they seem to stay puppies for about 4 yrs.

I wouldn't worry to much about any training except having her come when you call and to sit or lay down when you tell her to.Most dogs will get a mind of their own except one employed by the military or the cops.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> My GSD pup comes home soon, and I have been researching training and diet. I particularly like the Monks of New Skete books, and the breeder is recommending feeding the raw diet. Does anyone have experience with the diet, or have a training philosophy they really like? Dog is intended as an intimidating but not aggressive companion; she will get advanced obedience but no bite training. As such she will be my "Chief of Security"
> 
> She'll be big enough that just a hard stare will convince just about anyone not to mess with us . But I don't want to worry about her around innocent people. The breeder is socializing her and I'll step it up quite a bit when we get home. The Monks emphasize that early and continuous socialization teaches a dog to be smart about what situations are threats or not, which is what I really want.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. I can't wait to get her home!


As mentioned above the main thing any dog needs to know is their place in the pack.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

I read here a lot, rarely post, to busy learning all the more experienced here have to share. Finally I can add something 

I have a 13 mth old GSD pup. You definitely want to put locating a good trainer, hopefully experienced with GSD, at the top of your list once your pup has completed all her puppy shots. Socialize, socialize, socialize. Take the first couple of weeks just for her bonding with you, then add in meeting new people, dogs and hopefully a cat or two so maybe less reactive to cats later.

Crate training is your friend, saves your sanity, your house and your pup.

Begin practicing NILIF from the beginning. It builds the relationship between you and the pup and aids her in developing trust in you as the pack leader.

There is an excellent forum you may be interested in as well, GermanShepherds.com populated by pet owners, breeders and trainers with tons of information.

Congrats on the new pup 

Twyla


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Much appreciation.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> Labs like another dog around, they seem to stay puppies for about 4 yrs.


try SIXTEEN YEARS of 'puppy play' with a 120 lb 'king' lab  

I'm afraid he might not make it through this winter tho  I've had this 'big dummy' for more than 1/2 my life...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> try SIXTEEN YEARS of 'puppy play' with a 120 lb 'king' lab
> 
> I'm afraid he might not make it through this winter tho  I've had this 'big dummy' for more than 1/2 my life...


 I'm down to 3 now, the oldest is gramma-11, the next one is mom-5 and the pup is 17 months, we'll bred her next spring and start the next keeper. We've gave away so many labs in the past 8 yrs, we have to go way off to find a breeder to keep from inbreeding.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We feed our dogs kibble but supplement with raw. Our thinking is in a SHTF situation, they will be eating the scraps from anything we kill. A diet of strictly kibble will not be an option forever. Plus they love it.  

Socialize your dog with people of all ages, teach it to mind you, & don't mistreat it - that's our dog training philosophy. We do not allow our dogs around dogs outside the family, too much of a risk IMHO.


----------

